# Need opinions on the Alpine IVE-W535HD with a ES HLCD setup



## ZapcoTravis (Feb 24, 2014)

A friend of mine has a Alpine IVE-W535HD BNIB that is left over stock from his stereo shop that he sold.

He offered it to me for $469.00

Can you guys give me your opinion on this head unit with ES full body horns and a set of Beyma 8G40 mid/bass speakers up front.
Amps are all Zapco Z series amps.

Thank you


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It'll be fine since. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## ZapcoTravis (Feb 24, 2014)

quality_sound said:


> It'll be fine since.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Thank you for the reply.
I figured for that price for BNIB I couldn't go wrong.


----------

